# Big Cat Kit Sawmill - Opinions on these kit Sawmills



## jvpski (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone have opinion on a kit sawmills like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Cat-Bandsaw...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f1e65757


----------



## mtngun (Mar 26, 2010)

jvpski said:


> Has anyone have opinion on a kit sawmills like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Cat-Bandsaw...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f1e65757


No experience with it.



> This kit includes all the parts you need except the engine, trailer kit and structural steel.


Jeez, by the time you throw in the engine, trailer kit, and steel, you could by a used bandmill.

Guides are readily available from a number of sources.

As are band wheels and carriage wheels. 19" sheaves are sometimes available surplus for not a lot.

Many DIY designs have been posted on the web.

I can't see paying $2000+ for guides and wheels


----------



## gemniii (Mar 26, 2010)

jvpski said:


> Has anyone have opinion on a kit sawmills like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Cat-Bandsaw...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f1e65757





> If you can weld, drill, grind and saw metal you can build this sawmill.





> This is a quaility sawmill





> our wheel weights twice as much as the wheels other sawmill kits use





> Our kit includes: Tracking adjuster plate, tensioner with tracking, carriage wheels, pillow block bearings, blade guide roller system, shafting, drive wheel, 19" band wheels, raise/lower package, blade and nuts and bolts and instructions on how to build the mill and all the tech support you need to build the mill.



Opinion - look at Linn
http://www.linnlumber.com/app/inventoryapp/c_bandsaw_kits/inventory_list/71-0.html

Similar equipment, well established business. Seems like a lot of skilled work required - weld, drill, grind and saw metal - with quality tools.


----------



## jvpski (Mar 26, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the info. Sounds like the Big Cat may not be such a deal when you throw in the engine for 1k or so.


----------



## Old Hilly (Mar 27, 2010)

Well JVP, firstly, how good is your welding? Can you run a nice neat fillet of weld without having to grind the slag out a couple of times before it looks good? 
Do you have some sort of accurate cut-off saw to cut the steel frame to size? Near enough is definitely not close enough either. 
Do you have some sort of drilling machine that will drill holes exactly where you need them, square to the surface in both directions?
Or,do you know someone that has some of this gear if you don't have it at home and will they let you use it or do the work for you?
If the answer to all of the above is "yes" then building a mill could be just the thing you could do to save a few dollars but from the price quoted the vendor of this mill is asking too much money for what you are getting. There are lots of mill designs out there and there are about twice as many prople that will help you with ideas and advice. I have 5 sets of plans for bandmills and a kind gentleman in Alaska sent me close to 200 photos of his mills. Out of all this info I have taken the ideas that I liked and am combining them in my muddled brain to come up with a mill that suits the work that we will have to do and the timber we need to cut.
Personaly, I think that the mill you looked at is somewhat overpriced. There are other people out there who will do a better deal than that. 
You might also consider using compressed air as the tensioner for the blade. An airbag suspension booster comes to mind, as does one of those "Hi-Jacker" air-adjustable shock absorbers that people use to lift sagging suspensions in cars and station waggons.
Well, at least that's what we call them down here in Australia.
Dennis.


----------

